# PX4 Subcompact SOB Holster?



## airbur (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a PX4 subcompact holster that works inside the pants at the small of the back. I'm a thin guy and have found this is really the only area that I can carry.

I've found quite a few online but most look like junk. I'd like some opinions from the pros.

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just an FYI... The topic comes up a bit, and others have pointed out the dangers of SOB carry too..

I carried small of back for years in the 1990s and early 2000s... 

I moved to Dallas and took a spill on a super cold day (around 2003).... Parking lot of the apartment complex we lived in.... The fire hydrant always leaked, and it froze solid that day (very cold). Parking lot was on a hill too. I was walking to the mailbox, and reading something. I slipped on the ice and fell.

For some strange reason, I carried my gun OWB on a belt holster at the 3:30 position that day, INSTEAD of SOB.

I never carried small of back again after that. I too dismissed the "nonsense" warnings of some on gun forums --- Until THAT day... If I had been carrying SOB, I would have REALLY, REALLY been hurt.

Too often in a possible confrontation, someone could possibly push you... Causing you to fall on your back/butt. I think that this would be a fair possibility, depending on the self defense scenario. Not worth the risk, IMHO...


----------



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

I looked and looked for one for my PX4 45acp and I got one from Mackenzieholsters.com I love it they offer it in Horsehide and cowhide I got Horsehide and carbon fiber shell and I paid $52.95 with shipping. I say $52.95 Lifetime warranty and on my doorstep in 5 days is awesome. The quality is 2nd to none I have a competitor holster for my glock 26 and this is par with that one and its a very well known holster manufacture. Check them out email the guy I emailed them asked a question and the guy called me within an hour to see what I needed specifically and made it to my specs. Give them a try I promise you will not regret it and when you get it I am sure you will feel like I do you will tell all your friends, family, and forum members. they are at *Mackenzie Enterprise!, Take Charge Now!*


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't do SOB carry. A fall backwards and you land on your pistol may be the last time you will walk. I don't mean to scare you, but to tell you what may and does happen.

Vv


----------

